# We will put bad reviews on internet!



## TraduttoreMoltoAmatoriale

Hello,

For a story I am writing, I need a non-necessarily-literal translation of the sentence "we will put bad reviews on internet!" in Polish. The sentence would be pronounced by an angry 20 years-old girl, rudely talking to the manager of a hostel which she didn't like.

Unfortunately I don't speak any Polish so I cannot really make an attempt at translation...

Thank you


----------



## DW

It's "on *the* *I*nternet" in English.

"_Wstawimy do Internetu nieprzychylną recenzję!_"


----------



## TraduttoreMoltoAmatoriale

thanks, my English is not very good, I am from Italy


----------



## DW

You're welcome.


----------



## wolfbm1

You can also say: Zamieścimy nieprzychylną recenzję w internecie.


----------



## jasio

DW said:


> "_Wstawimy do Internetu nieprzychylną recenzję!_"





wolfbm1 said:


> Zamieścimy nieprzychylną recenzję w internecie.



20-year old, angry person saying 'nieprzychylna recenzja'? You must be kidding. 

When I was 20-years old, I would probably say 'Obsmarujemy cię w Internecie', although my 20-year old son preferred a less direct 'Jeszcze zobaczysz naszą opinię w necie' ('you will see our review/opinion in the Internet'; it's obvious from the context that it would be critical). 

The most natural would probably be 'Jeszcze zobaczysz, jak ci obrobimy dupę w necie', although it's slightly vulgar ('dupa' = 'ass'); I do not know a good equivalent of this phrase in English, but it definitely expresses the idea in an emotional way.


----------



## jasio

jasio said:


> The most natural would probably be 'Jeszcze zobaczysz, jak ci obrobimy dupę w necie', although it's slightly vulgar ('dupa' = 'ass'); I do not know a good equivalent of this phrase in English, but it definitely expresses the idea in an emotional way.



I've just noticed that the person was going to be rude... then the latter will probably be the best.


----------



## TraduttoreMoltoAmatoriale

Thank you to everybody for the many suggestions!

I think I like the rude version, but is it possible to have some attempt at a literal English translation? Google translate tells me "You'll see how you rob your ass on the net", which sounds a little strange but also cool


----------



## Thomas1

Jeszcze zobaczysz, jak ci obrobimy dupę w necie -- Yet [you will] see how [we will] to you work [up your] arse in net. -- a less literal, but not so much idiomatic, translation might be: You will certainly see how we will bitch about you on the Internet.


----------



## TraduttoreMoltoAmatoriale

Thomas1 said:


> Jeszcze zobaczysz, jak ci obrobimy dupę w necie -- Yet [you will] see how [we] to you work [up your] arse in net. -- a less literal, but not so much idiomatic, translation might be: You will certainly see how we will bitch about you on the Internet.



Very cool  Exactly the correct amount of anger and rudeness I was looking for!


----------



## jasio

TraduttoreMoltoAmatoriale said:


> Google translate tells me "You'll see how you rob your ass on the net", which sounds a little strange but also cool



The key verb "obrabiać" has quite a bunch of meanings, including 'to process', 'to work', 'to finish' (in specific technical contexts), but also slang meanings of 'to rob' and in some phrases (like the proposed translation) 'to blackbite'. Apparently Google picked a random equivalent (as it often does, btw).


----------



## TraduttoreMoltoAmatoriale

jasio said:


> The key verb "obrabiać" has quite a bunch of meanings, including 'to process', 'to work', 'to finish' (in specific technical contexts), but also slang meanings of 'to rob' and in some phrases (like the proposed translation) 'to blackbite'. Apparently Google picked a random equivalent (as it often does, btw).



Yup... "rob your ass" was quite strange...


----------



## Thomas1

Google Translate offers: "Yet see how you rob your ass on the net", which does sound intriguing, I must admit.

If you want to tone it down a bit, you could use "tyłek" (behind/butt) instead of "dupa" (arse): _Jeszcze zobaczysz, jak ci obrobimy tyłek w necie!_ It doesn't sound (that?) vulgar in comparison to the other version.


----------



## Milo_PL

Or, if she is really rude, angry and really 20: she says:"Zobaczysz jak Cię pojedziemy w internecie" 
Very slangy and, eventhough there is no vulgar words, it is much  more agressive.


----------



## TraduttoreMoltoAmatoriale

Wow, many options 

Thank you to everybody


----------

